# Counting Kiddos?



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

I was wondering how many of you haunters count the number of kiddos who come to your house. 

We have been making up little cellophane bags of candy and then counting the left overs to see roughly how many came by...

Year one...about 150-175.
last year...over 350. We made up 350 "packages" and ran out at 8:30pm! We had to resort to using our stash of candy...Geesh...It's not like we can "turn the porch light off" like the neighbors do when the bowl runs dry!

This year...as Halloween is on a Friday..we are going to make up 1000 packages...better safe than sorry, and if we have left overs, we can always find some kiddos willing to take candy!:devil:

Anyone else wondering about this years numbers????


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Last year, I was lucky in the fact that, because of construction, you could see my display on two major streets for miles. This year, I think that buildings will be complete and you can only see my display down the road. Even with the Friday night, I think my numbers will be down. 

Even still, I'm getting a TON of candy and hoping for the best. 

(Counting candy is the best way to keep track of visitors ).......


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Slimy, why don't you hang a sign at the ends of the street to draw the TOTers?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I had 140-150 last year if i remember right. I gave out juice boxes which came to about 12cents a kid. We moved into a more kid populous area so Im hoping for so many more. Im thinkign of doing glow bracelets to count and possibly candy this year. I liked doing the juice boxes since I always remember being thirsty while TOTing.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

I kept count in my head. Last year we got 31. LOL!

I think this year I'll do little goody bags and make up 50 or so. I like to give out handfguls of candy, but the kids in my neighborhood are so polite they only take 1 piece if I hold out the bowl, or point to it. I do the silent, looming Grim Reaper bit.

It's really hard to get them to take more and stay in character. So, I figure if each takes a goody bag we're all happy in the end.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

It's been only two years since i move in my house. in 2007 the street were unfinished and we had 200 something kids. Last years i had to close the door after 500 because we were out of candy. 

I guess this years will be incredible since its friday.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, this year should be interesting... last to years we were between 200 and 250, maybe this year between 300 and 400 - we were in this year's "stuff to do" booklet that the local newspaper puts out, so that might up the count a bit.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We only get around 60 or so kids. I don't have a real "Haunt", I just decorate way more than anyone else in the neighborhood. I Get in costume too and am part of the decorations (the kids never know if one of the creatures will move), while my wife hands out candy in costume too. I wish we could get more kids. I think the parents get a bigger kick out of the decorations.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We go by the number of candy bars we hand out. Since we give some to adults who are coming through, it's not an accurate reflection of just kids, but we have numbered close to or over 500 for the past few years.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought I had a lot of kids. 500, that is incredible. We just moved so Im hoping for some bigger numbers. Now I just have to hope nobody here messes with my decorations.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Last year we had more than 1,500 TOT in a little over 2-1/2 hours. We bought 3,000 pixie sticks and gave out two each. Seems like it goes up about 100 -200 or so each year. A few years back it rained like hell and we still had over 700.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Last year we had 70 something, I think 74? We would have had 9 more but they came after we ran out of candy as I was putting props away. I'm wanting to stock up on candy this year and get enough for 200 or more just to be safe.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

We got 44 last year. We hope to get more this year.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

We use our fingers Halloween night. It hasn't gone above much above two in the last few years, if you don't count neighbors who come to look and chat. That's fine though. I don't do the decorating for them-- their just an excuse/side effect.


----------



## bullyghost (Aug 17, 2008)

Been our shopping for TOT stuff:googly:

So far we found the glow bracelets at Michaels for 15 for a Dollar...So I bought 600!!!! 

Going to be getting candy too and packaging that up!

Can't Wait!


----------

